# Cedar Pickets - Sand or Plane?



## toddbg (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi - 
One of the projects on my todo list is a fence for the backyard.
I've decided I am going to make it a 4' cedar lattice fence. 
I have two options for the design - one I like better than the other.

1) buy lattice and cut to size and build the frame around it.
2) buy rough cedar pickets and cut to lattice width, route notches and then glue/pin nail for a much nicer lattice.

I'm leaning towards #2.

So the question is on the rough pickets I picked up I will be cutting them down to strips about 1.5" wide and then doing the notching. The current thickness is just over .75" but is your typical rough sawn picket.

I'd like to smooth these down some, I am guessing I need to take off 1/32 to 1/16 per side to smooth this out.

What would you guys recommend as the best method to do this? Belt sander, ROS or get a planer?

Thanks!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Since you are in Poulsbo I assume you mean western red cedar. Cedar is tough, the wood is soft but the knots are harder than the hubs on the gates to Hell. If you have many to do a planer is the way to go, but the knots will cause you fits. They will chip, crack, fall out, dull the planer knives and cause all sorts of frustration. If you can get clear lumber or cut out the knots when you make your strips it will be smooth sailing w/ a planer. The sanding options will be very labor intensive and time consuming for a fence, better to leave it rough than go that route.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

This would fall into the category I would do what ever it took to get it knocked out so I could move on to something else. I wouldn't waste the time constructing my own lattice to be honest as in the grand scheme of things my free time always ends up being a rare commodity and a fence wouldn't rank high on my list of projects.

I imagine after taking your time in consideration, waste wood, buying a planer (sanding would be bordering torture), etc…..I would buy lattice and frame it out and knock that fence out one weekend and then use the new planer on a project the next weekend.


----------



## toddbg (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks guys - Fair points. I hadn't thought about the knots.

I hand sanded about a foot and it was "good enough" - just wanted to see if there were some better options. 

Here is an example of the type (but scale this up to 4×6…





@Travis - time wise, I have my weekends and time off from work, and most of my projects are house related (I kinda like doing them).
I'm more limited in funds than I am time - so taking a bit to do the fence isn't an issue.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

dry, then plane, sanding will be a PITA. Stick with a fan and it will dry in 5 to 7 days.


----------

